# Stranded - Part 4 (final)



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

The chilling voice of the Chaos Marine Sorcerer froze him in his tracks. His plan had failed, the enemy were upon him, if he made even the slightest move, he would be cut in half by their Bolters. It was decision time, he knew that he had no chance of besting his opponents and strangely, a feeling of calm swept through his body because of this inevitable fact.

‘Turn and face me boy!’ the Sorcerer shouted, his cold metallic voice echoing throughout the dunes.

In one swift movement, he turned and knelt towards the enemy, his Las Rifle brought to the shoulder, the targeting scanner placed squarely on the head of the demonic priest.

‘I will most certainly die’, he said out loud, his thoughts becoming words, ‘but I’ll be taking you to hell with me, you devil worshipping bastard’. 

He squeezed the trigger on the rifle and nothing happened.

No! How can this be?! He screamed to himself. And that’s when his eyes darted down to the power level of the magazine. This rifle had not been charged properly, it was empty. He could try and go for the grenades on his belt, but his thoughts were interrupted by further bellowing from the iron clad priest.

‘Graybius!’ the Sorcerer commanded, ‘Put the rifle down you fool!’

Graybius, what did that mean, was it some sort of Chaos Marine curse? And why hadn’t the giants opened fire? What was going on? And then it hit him like a lightning bolt. Graybius…it was his name.

‘You have done well here Graybius.’ Remarked the devilish priest. ‘Tzeentch smiles down upon you today my brother. Rejoice for you have vanquished our enemy and lived to tell the tale.’

Dropping his Las Gun onto the sandy floor of the desert, everything came flooding back into Graybius’ mind. He was Graybius Rhoul, an acolyte of Chaos and a worshipper of Tzeentch. He had been chosen amongst his fellow priests to act as a vessel for Woraine, a daemon of the Warp.

It was he who had caused the destruction on the battlefield, it was he who had betrayed the Emperor and the Imperium and it was he who had laid waste to over three hundred Imperial Guard not twenty four hours ago. A ritual had transformed him into a great weapon, a gigantic winged snake with terrible powers and frightening resolve and it was with these powers of flame and magics, that he lay waste to the brave men and women who attempted to defend this world from the evil machinations of Chaos.

‘Come, let us get you back to the Temple’ The Sorcerer said almost softly ‘We must prepare you again for the possession. The Imperial Guard is returning in greater numbers and we will need the blessing of Tzeentch if we are to succeed.’ 

Graybius collapsed onto the ground. He could not believe what he had done. He could not believe that he had betrayed the Emperor and sent these courageous men to their deaths. All he wanted, all he ever wanted to do was just to lie in the sand and rest but Chaos, like the scorpion who had attacked his face a few hours earlier, would not let him be. And now he would be forever damned to transform into a daemonic killing machine time and time again at the bequest of his ghoulish masters. He could not live with himself any longer.

The metal giants put away their Bolters and surrounded Graybius, and with seemingly no effort whatsoever, lifted his body from the ground as if it weighed no more then a bag of feathers. Seconds later, they were all aboard the shuttlecraft, leaving the desert battleground behind them.

‘You do not understand Graybius, what has happened to you today is a wondrous thing’ The Sorcerer mused out loud, his voice rising above the whining engines of the Arvus. ‘Woraine has spared your life, so she may live within you once again. You have become her chosen one and are truly blessed. Using you as her vessel, there isn’t a single force in the Imperium that we cannot conquer. Rejoice brother, victory is ours.’

Graybius stood up inside the shuttlecraft, his hands clenched in fists by his side. He looked up at the imposing figure of the Chaos Marine Sorcerer and spoke in a hushed but deliberate tone.

‘Remember, down on the ground, when I said that I would see you in hell devil priest?’ asked Graybius.

‘Yes, I found it most amusing.’ Laughed the Sorcerer

‘I meant it.’ responded Graybius. And with that, he unclenched his fists and allowed two hand grenades to fall heavily onto the metal floor of the Arvus.

‘Emperor forgive me.’

The End


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Dude... I like it... You may be a noob like me, but you know how to write... Hehehe...


----------



## Verlaran (Jul 21, 2008)

Liked it alot. Any more on the way?


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you very much for your responses. I'm going to have a go at writing a really short story, limiting myself to 500 words.

If I can put something together, I'll post it by the end of the week.

Thanks again.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Now THAT was an ending! Damned good story is all I have to say. I'll be keeping an eye out here for anything else you post as you do know how to make a good story.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome. I started having sneaking suspicions but only around the end of the last part!
Really enjoyed the whole thing and yes, I agree with you, breaking it up kept it fresh and didnt bog me down.

You have a talent for this! As Nate said, I'll be keeping my eye out for more of you're work

Hero


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

excellent stuff Unknown Soldier ..+rep


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

well done soldier  

i like it  

+rep


----------

